# Is PHS worth it?



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I see alot of comments referring people to order PHS. What info comes with that. My car for example, has basically nothing original too it. Interior is gone motor is gone rear end and so on and so forth. I know where the parts came from, after running numbers, and obviously the stuff i did. I would like to know more history on the car though. I have all the history to 1988 but before that nothing. And on another note. Can anyone tell me what a factory 428 red lines at? Google really gives me way to many answers that are not even close to the same.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

all PHS will do is help verify if a car is in its original state. Won't show any other history. The 428 without forged rods should be kept under 5000 RPM for it to live a long and healthy life.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Thank you on both


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2!! Keep that 428 under 5 grand. And the big journal blocks don't like sustained rpms over 3500, either.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> all PHS will do is help verify if a car is in its original state. Won't show any other history.


So if you have a car that has been "pieced together" or had extensive restoration (specifically virtually every part replaced), then you can not get PHS certification? Or is PHS certification certifying original as either original to car or original factory (non reproduction) parts? For on my car, there is very little left of the "original" car. I have the quarters, floor, trunk, frame, and firewall as original to car. Although all parts are original factory parts, everything else on my car is not original to the car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The PHS will tell you if the car was a factory GTO or not, and all options that came with the car from the factory.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> The PHS will tell you if the car was a factory GTO or not, and all options that came with the car from the factory.


:agree

PHS supplies you with the original paperwork from the factory that was supplied to the dealership including the car's billing history and order build sheet. You see a lot of for sale ads on GTOs that state "PHS Certified" which in my opinion indicates the car has the original equipment and is the same color as when it was purchased new. On 64, 65 and 72 GTO's the PHS documents are a must have prior to a purchase.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I would add that there is no such thing as "Certification" from PHS.

As stated above, the PHS documentation for a vehicle will identify the original equipment/options/colors/dealer codes and other details.
It's up to the owner or prospective buyer to use the PHS documents to determine if the car is "as -built" or if it has been modified/changed.

maktope, the PHS package for your car WILL tell you where and when it was originally built and delivered. That might be helpful as far as your car's history is concerned. But if you are not interested in restoring it to "original" condition, I can't see much other benefit in getting the PHS package.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll add this: I've seen tripower and HO cars on the internet for sale listed as PHS Certified" and the seller was simply stating he had the PHS...NOT what was ON the PHS. Example : "1965 GTO, PHS Certified, tripower, 4 speed, Black with red interior. Highly desirable car with rare color combo." The PHS he has actually says, yes, it's a GTO, but it WAS ORIGINALLY Alamo Biege with a 4 barrel and an automatic. You need to be careful. I ordered the PHS on my own '65 after I had the car for 25 years, just for the heck of it. I KNEW it was a real tripower 4 speed car, because I had the protecto plate, and I bought it before there were clones and knew what real tripower cars had come with (special core support). The neat thing was, I found out my car originally had manual steering and no outside rearview mirror. (I already knew it had no seatbelts, because I had to install them). I also found out it came with whitewall tires and custom spinner wheel covers (had mags on it when I got it). So, you can learn some stuff about how your car was built from the PHS docs. On my '67 GTO ragtop, I never bothered with the PHS: I've had the car 30 years, and it's numbers matching, but nothing special: base engine, automatic, etc. No real reason for me to get the PHS...I know how it was built, as it's still that way.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*PHS Docs*

:cool In your situation the PHS Docs are unnecessary. If you were doing a restoration to Day One specs, then yes, but otherwise, don't bother. When you or yours go to sell your Goat, be aware that most buyers seem to think that the PHS Docs are somehow mandatory...


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Just to add on... I bought my 66 gto before doing much research or finding this site. While working on the car, I found a few inconsistencies including parts like a center console and others that were from a 67. I started to wonder if I had a "real" gto or even an original 4 spd car. I ordered the phs, and was happy to see my car was legit, and was also shipped with tripower, center console and such. While I am not building a concurs car, I at least feel a little better when spending money to get the correct parts back in it... it is a nice baseline to at least see what the car was born with!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

